# Quantum Suspension Questions



## VroetershW (Oct 10, 2009)

Dump them here.

I just recently purchased a 1986 GL5 Wagon, and am wondering what people have done to lower their Quantums, or just references to any other common suspension modifications that you have seen executed on these cars.

Couple questions:

I have a set of 91' Jetta GLI springs laying around, and at first glance it looks like they are about 1.5-2 inches shorter overall (both front and rear), and I was considering a test fit. Due to the weight difference between a Quantum wagon and a Jetta, I assume that it would sit even lower than just the 1.5-2 inches. Anybody ever done this? Should I be concerned about spring rates?

Any coilover options? I was unable to find any with a quick search.

And a picture for fun:









TIA all


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

They dont make coilover kits for these cars which im sure you are aware. there are a few different ways to lower them. look up a guy named banned wagon. he has a fox wagon and the suspension is the same for your car. check up on his build thread. but its not an easy task the way he did it, which is why most people aren't lowering there fox/dasher/quantums. 

my roomate and i however have found an easier way, but that is confidential :sly:


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Let the air out of the tires 
Roll on 4 donut spares 
Cut coils 
Build yer own bag system


----------



## VroetershW (Oct 10, 2009)

Bummer, I figured this may be a complete PITA and/or expensive. There's got to be some simple lowering spring options out there though, anybody know why a MK2/3 spring might or might not work on a Quantum's strut? I'll be figuring it out myself eventually, all my initial measurements say they will fit.




flatnbagged said:


> but that is confidential :sly:


Using springs? I'm all ears if you decide to PM me and my humble self


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

*spring rates*

I've been looking to lower my Quantum sedan for a while as well, and have decided on trying something similar to the 'banned wagon' mod minus the altered steering arm (because im not trying to go super low..) similar to these:

http://www.motorgeek.com/viewtopic.php?t=26396
http://www.2bennett.com/audi coupe GT, 4000 2wd suspension.html
These also some other good Fox forum threads on the subject which are pretty relevant..


My main hangup as of now is figuring out what rate springs to get.
*So what are the stock spring rates??* and how much stiffer should I go from that rate to firm the handling up but not make it ridiculous for daily driving..??


----------

